# [By Demand] Digit August 2006 DVD/CD



## FatBeing (Jun 9, 2006)

You know what to do.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jun 9, 2006)

so soon? whoa!


----------



## FatBeing (Jun 9, 2006)

Raaabo's burning the July DVD right behind me...so I guess the time for July requests is over


----------



## Tapomay (Jun 10, 2006)

Please post the July contents first. It will help us to demand for August.


1. Theseus - Return of the Hero   [Demo]
2. Audiotools v5.42
3. Blacksmith 3D Suite v2.2
4. Cinema 4D Studio Bundle v9.5
5. UltraEdit Studio v5.50a
6. Faces 3.0




...................................................................


----------



## samrulez (Jun 10, 2006)

Plz can u include Windows Vista Beta 2
Plz plz plz


----------



## Official Techie (Jun 10, 2006)

cant u include full versions of games like to from ea sports or like from atari


----------



## teen (Jun 10, 2006)

How about including the Eclipse Java IDE.


----------



## kumarmohit (Jun 10, 2006)

All previous issues of Digit in pdf
Total Commander PowerPack
ACE Mega CodecS Pack 6.03 - Professional Edition
Halo3 video E3

The Scene Miniseries on piracy
Wikipedia link:
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Scene_(miniseries)

Download link :
*www.welcometothescene.com/download.php?ep=1
(Give the episodes 1 by 1)

Teh Scene - A parody of The scene
Wikipedia Link;
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Teh_Scene

Homepage:
*www.welcometotehscene.com/



Add to that:

Pinnacle Studio 10 demo if available
And Plz make a Fast track on Mac
(If any of this is included earlier u can ofcourse leave it out)


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Jun 10, 2006)

Include some movies from the public domain (freely available) if possible. Maybe one movie per month would be nice. Just a humble request.


----------



## Official Techie (Jun 10, 2006)

is digit going to give a dual layer dvd everymonth from now it wud be very gud include one gud picture of suitable leght like mi3


----------



## FatBeing (Jun 10, 2006)

john_the_ultimate said:
			
		

> Include some movies from the public domain (freely available) if possible. Maybe one movie per month would be nice. Just a humble request.


Already started this month onwards. We've decided to do a "Movie of the Month" thing.


----------



## Akhil Jain (Jun 10, 2006)

Please post the July contents first. It will help us to demand for August

give a dual layer dvd everymonth from now

what abt 1 bootable dvd of fedora core 5 ( 64 BIT VERSION ONLY)... i have 32 bit version


is it legal , then give microsoft office 12 for beta testing


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jun 10, 2006)

> We are unable to locate the page you requested.
> The page may have moved or may no longer be available



 All a/vs are good in this area or the other...


----------



## aku (Jun 10, 2006)

Windows Vista Beta 2 on a single dedicated DVD and Office 12 CD.


----------



## saketkutta (Jun 10, 2006)

well cant we see contents of july
and about what to ask just give demos of new games which as fps or tps
no strategy or simulation
and i want carmageddon


----------



## blackpearl (Jun 10, 2006)

*Good Small Games*, not the DOS based. Here is one site,

*www.abandonia.com/index2.php

It has both old DOS games as well as windows games. Try to give games which were released after 1998 (release dates are shown clearly). Also look at the editor's rating, that will be helpful in choosing the games. So criteria for game selection should be, 

1. Windows games
2. Released after or around 1995/1998
3. Editors rating

I have selected a few.

*www.abandonia.com/games/en/456/Montezuma'sReturn.htm
*www.abandonia.com/games/en/346/MDK(MurderDeathKill).htm
*www.abandonia.com/games/en/293/FinalFighter.htm

These were only from the Action category, there are a lot more. I didn't have time to go through all. You can provide many small games from this website in future issues, So bookmark this website.


----------



## rockerboy (Jun 11, 2006)

hey buddy you know what digit did this thiong way back in 2004
so don't ask it again.........he he
git it from the original site.
ok hold on leme tell you ..*www.eclipse.org/downloads/
by the way a 103 mb file is not a huge thing to download.

have a good day


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jun 11, 2006)

education softwares,free full games, language tutors,ebooks on php,perl,mysql,python,etc,.


----------



## sujithtom (Jun 11, 2006)

MSN Messenger
Nokia PC Suits
WallPapers
Symbian Games and Softwares
and Vista (why not?  )


----------



## Sukarn (Jun 11, 2006)

You should include a Ubuntu 6.06 disc (even if iso) in digit. As many of you would know, Ubuntu is currently the most popular distribution according to www.distrowatch.com and I agree with it too. I find it the easiest to manage distro I have used so far (mainly because of the preconfigures packages in repositories, the helpful community at www.ubuntuforums.org and because it was one of the very few distros in which my ethernet card was detected and _worked correctly_)

Ubuntu can be obtained from www.ubuntu.com. Link to download page - *www.ubuntu.com/download
Ubuntu can also be ordered free of charge from *shipit.ubuntu.com
Ubuntu charts show that India is the country that has so far ordered 6th largest number of Ubuntu CDs (in total) from shipit. The number is from my memory. I had seen it somewhere on their website, but I dont remember where.

For the record, I am running Ubuntu on my PC as my main Operating System, and would like more people to benefit from the great OS.


----------



## Akhil Jain (Jun 11, 2006)

no more linux,,,,,,,,,, enough of windows and linux........... now we want

SOME BSD.... PC-BSD , OPEN-BSD
if u want to stick with linux then plz give fedora core 5 bootable dvd 64 bit edition

if possible and no copyright issues then office 12 beta


----------



## aku (Jun 12, 2006)

@sukran.. man y waste precious space whn we can all order ourselves atleast a single copy of ubuntu???


----------



## drsethi (Jun 12, 2006)

Dual layer DVD every month
Linux Mandriva 2006/ Fedora5/ SuSE 10


----------



## Tapomay (Jun 12, 2006)

FatBeing said:
			
		

> Already started this month onwards. We've decided to do a "Movie of the Month" thing.





Oh, it's really a great idea. Thanks a lot. 

The Dual-layer DVD thing is also spinning in my mind. I think most of the readers now have a DVD drive and so it will be more sensible to give a Dual-layer DVD in lieu of the CD from now on. Please try to do this....


----------



## gowtham (Jun 12, 2006)

hi everyone
i am new to this form and am a regular reader of digit. can u please provide vista beta2 and office 12 beta please?
tnx


----------



## elumalai (Jun 12, 2006)

k..
again the same request.  if already given in June, thanx a lot.

Visual Studio Express Beta - pls don't give the boot software (around 2MB) only.  The full beta software is around 490MB.  Please give that.  Also express beta of SQL Server too be useful.
Thanks.


----------



## FatBeing (Jun 12, 2006)

Tapomay said:
			
		

> Oh, it's really a great idea. Thanks a lot.
> 
> The Dual-layer DVD thing is also spinning in my mind. I think most of the readers now have a DVD drive and so it will be more sensible to give a Dual-layer DVD in lieu of the CD from now on. Please try to do this....


No dual-layer DVD every month, I'm afraid. And you'd be shocked at the number of people who still don't have DVD drives.


----------



## Sukarn (Jun 12, 2006)

akuCRACKER said:
			
		

> @sukran.. man y waste precious space whn we can all order ourselves atleast a single copy of ubuntu???



Its not about that. Its that although a "Fast Track to Linux" was there in April issue of Digit, most people would not have read all of it, and most probably skipped the part about the various distributions. People dont know what they're missing...


@FatBeing: People who have DVD Drives would probably have got a reader capable of Dual Layer DVDs. Even so, it would not hurt the people who still have only a CD Drive as the DVDs are useless to them, whether single-layer or dual.

@elumalai: Visual Studio Express 2005 (as far as I know, correct me if I'm wrong) does not have one single set. It has different ISOs or *msi files for the specific programming language like Visual C#, Visual Basic, etc. Which one are you talking about? all of the ISO images are about 450+ MB.
If I remember correctly, there was another image file format in which they were available. Can't remember what, though and I'm feeling pretty lazy to check it out myself right now.


----------



## subhayu (Jun 13, 2006)

hi,
i have read all comments and i have a request that digit dvd's should include 
Linux iso 's as not all of us can download them. Distros's such as Mandriva 2006 or Suse 10.1.
As other magazines have already started to include them


----------



## mrmani (Jun 13, 2006)

Mr. Mani said:
			
		

> hi,
> 
> ACDSEE 8 Power Pack
> 
> ...


----------



## Akhil Jain (Jun 13, 2006)

Edit: WHY are you copy-pasting others' posts?


----------



## Sukarn (Jun 13, 2006)

Akhil Jain said:
			
		

> @FatBeing: People who have DVD Drives would probably have got a reader capable of Dual Layer DVDs. Even so, it would not hurt the people who still have only a CD Drive as the DVDs are useless to them, whether single-layer or dual.



What do u mean by just quoting me without the 





> tags?


----------



## FatBeing (Jun 13, 2006)

Sukarn said:
			
		

> @FatBeing: People who have DVD Drives would probably have got a reader capable of Dual Layer DVDs. Even so, it would not hurt the people who still have only a CD Drive as the DVDs are useless to them, whether single-layer or dual.



Not necessary there...we've received complaints from a number of people who can't view the June DVD, only because their drives are too old.

That aside, a dual-layer DVD every month just doesn't fit in our budget right now.


----------



## executioner (Jun 14, 2006)

Hi,
    You can give font bonanza in august.
This is a zipped file of over 4700 TrueType fonts (fonts.zip). They're freely available throughout the net. Just unzip them to a folder and install them as necessary. You probably don't want to load them all onto your system at once, but rather use a font viewer to find the one you like then use it. They are sorted into directories for each letter of the alphabet. Scanned, tested, and checked. They work with The Gimp and within Windows.
As it is 100MB in size it is not possible for all of us to download so u can give it. It can be downloaded from the following link:
        *www.download.com/Font-Bonanza/3000-2190_4-10435251.html?tag=lst-0-8


----------



## executioner (Jun 14, 2006)

Oh,
    also try to give perfect disk 7. It is the best defragmentation tool.Please give Fedora Core 5 for 32 bit systems.It is to large for us to download.


----------



## elumalai (Jun 14, 2006)

once I had a software called VCD Cutter (trial version).  Is there any latest version available now.?? if so, pls put it.


----------



## saurav_wow (Jun 14, 2006)

plz include windows vista beta 2 in a bootable dvd

plzzzzzz


----------



## Akhil Jain (Jun 14, 2006)

Sukarn said:
			
		

> What do u mean by just quoting me without the
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JGuru (Jun 15, 2006)

We don't want dual layer DVD every month. But once in a while Digit can give it.
You guys can definitely give a Linux DVD (Suse, Mandriva or Fedora core 5).
I think most of the Digit readers would agree. Think about that Admin.


----------



## samrulez (Jun 15, 2006)

Plz include Windows Vista Beta 2...is there r no conflicts..


----------



## aprd (Jun 16, 2006)

Fedora 5 DVD iso -I am sure this OS will beat windows !! It has tons of utilities and best of GUI!!


----------



## FatBeing (Jun 16, 2006)

samrulez said:
			
		

> Plz include Windows Vista Beta 2...is there r no conflicts..


Not quite that simple...while you can download it free, we don't have the rights to distribute it.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Jun 16, 2006)

Act Of War : High Treason demo will be a good addition for july mag.

*www.gamershell.com/download_12864.shtml
*files.filefront.com/Act+of+War+High+Treason+Demo/;4860656;;/fileinfo.html

It is a pretty good game.


----------



## Sparsh007 (Jun 16, 2006)

google earth latest version
eye candy


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Jun 16, 2006)

FatBeing said:
			
		

> That aside, a dual-layer DVD every month just doesn't fit in our budget right now.


I think I can understand Digit team's helplessness in providing Dual-layer DVD each month.
I asked for the price of a single blank Dual-layer DVD in Nehru Place & was astonished to hear that it costs 400-450 bucks!!!! For a single DVD!!!!
You can buy 30 single-layer Writex DVDs for that price.

If Digit team does decide to buy them in bulk, they would ofcourse get them cheaper but would still cost more than the magazine itself.

So if u'r still willing to ask for a Dual-layer DVD each month, then get ready to pay more for the magazine.

So all those people who want a Dual-layer DVD each month, think about it.
If u still don't understand what I'm saying, then u must be a fool.


----------



## S.P.Baljinder Singh Isher (Jun 16, 2006)

AM2 is now out .can U provide more info on the july digit .


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jun 16, 2006)

OK,here goes------------

1. Halo 3 E3 trailer
2. Machinima videos(top rated ones)
3. ebooks on game development related topics like-
                                            --- modeling and animation 
                                            --- c++ for beginners 
                                            --- understanding APIs(Direct3D n all...)
4. These video tutorials---------------------------
    *www.eovia3d.net/showthread.php?t=6281
    -----------------------------------------------   
    They are around less 1GB but are worth it.
    If you give these video tutorials on your DVD,it would be the best thing    DIGIT would have done to me and to many many guys out there,believe me.
I know its not quite possible for u guys to do this ,BUT PLEASE think again.I believe these are gr8 videos for learning and would also inspire many guys and gamers to take up -Game Development- as their career.Just think of this as a NEXT STEP to help your readers NAVIGATE TECHNOLOGY better.

---PEaCE---


----------



## kisorgovinda (Jun 17, 2006)

Please include Microsoft Fortran 77 version 3.1-3.3 full version. I hope Micorsoft has stopped marketing it.


----------



## cpyder (Jun 17, 2006)

Yeahh.. Vista Beta 2..  But I would want Fedora 5 ASAP. Or any linux distro which doesnt have problems talking to PCIe cards..


----------



## Einstein II (Jun 17, 2006)

I'd really really love you to give us one of the most amazing RPGs ==> 
*Fable:The Lost Chapters*...
Full version if possible... If not, then demo or trial version...
plz plz plz plz plz
sweety-plz
pretty-plz
sweety-pretty-plz

looking forward to an enjoyable time next month...


----------



## cool_sathish_333 (Jun 18, 2006)

I'm totally Digitized!!! Please complete the complete Digit Software Archive and distribute it soon...

I'm Eagerly waitin for that!!!!


----------



## bkpeerless (Jun 18, 2006)

my only request
cheatbook 2006 pleazeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
dvd case for subscribers also


----------



## yuvistar (Jun 18, 2006)

vista
fonts as mentioned by executioner bcoz its not easy 4 all of us here 2 download.
no linux stuff plz
more wallpapers as v had in the last yrs` august magazine.
*www.egoshare.com/48496164b5b82dcc3693239f90ef6643/tons_of_wallpaper.rar.html
its a 50mb rar file, not all can download that.
thanx


----------



## shankar_ganesh (Jun 18, 2006)

Hello there!

Can you try for <font color="red"><b>Gentoo Linux Full Version</b></font> in the August DVD.

Also in need of mySQL Database for windows and linux.

Need very helpful tech-related eBooks.


----------



## shravan (Jun 18, 2006)

How about Windows Vista Beta 2?


----------



## fatguysmart (Jun 18, 2006)

Can you please try to find some FREEWARE like Netlimiter?

Home page of Netlimiter is

```
www.netlimiter.com
```


----------



## ekansh (Jun 19, 2006)

I was wondering if maybr you could include Autodesk Maya 7 Personal Learning Edition in August CD?


----------



## LANtha (Jun 19, 2006)

Well i would really like to have SUSE 10.1 , some addictive games, more tutorials in pdf or whitepapers for 3dsMax, Photoshop etc and hot wallpapers.


----------



## nik_for_you (Jun 19, 2006)

windows vista beta 2. I want that one from my heart


----------



## dhairyadand (Jun 19, 2006)

i would like all the digit magz archived to date on the cd/dvd
also a beta of win vista


----------



## JGuru (Jun 19, 2006)

Java Eclipse IDE (www.eclipse.org) for Windows.
How about a Linux distro - Suse 10.1 or Fedora Core 5.
All the latest softwares.


----------



## qarch (Jun 20, 2006)

How about giving software in themes. eg a theme on graphics will include a wide variety of freeware/shareware/demos for editing/viewing/cataloging etc of graphic images, both raster & vector, etc. The theme could change every month to others like linux, web, games, tutorials, etc. You have been doing these things earlier, but not extensively. Of course, the regular items will still remain.


----------



## Akhil Jain (Jun 20, 2006)

free bsd plz... i was seduced to linux , after i subscribe digit , now i want to try anothre genre ... i.e.    BSD


----------



## sagar_coolx (Jun 21, 2006)

*ulead video studio 10*
*pinnacle studio latest version*.
pls pls pls. as these have not been provided for a long time.
and yeah
_*Autopatcher latest version*_


----------



## tukaibatman (Jun 21, 2006)

pleazzzz give office 12 beta if you can distribute it
otherwise the Nero 7 Trial Version full package about 500+ MB


----------



## i_me_myself_varun (Jun 21, 2006)

i am sick off codec problems and different media players... can you all suggest a codec pack so that all types of movies play on my wmp 11..
Thanks


----------



## vipinpv (Jun 21, 2006)

where can i get previous digit pdf magazine files to download


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Jun 21, 2006)

please give spyware doctor and other soft. like the new fastest search software on download.com


----------



## Akhil Jain (Jun 21, 2006)

ok , i am only to demand bsd 
so give linux 
fedora 5 ( ONLY 64 BIT VERSION)


----------



## gaurav21r (Jun 22, 2006)

*Digit August 2006 DVD/CD*

Call me old fashioned.. but how bout some good ol' Wallpapers, Screensavers 
and _Themes_ ??? 

Maybe a few skins here and there for all the popular software that we use?  

Oh and I heard of this kool 3-d authoring tool called Blender... incase you haven't _already_ given it some month, do consider putting that as well.

And hey do give the java/j2me games for the Symbian 60 Phones...

Very nice of you to add the movies, Keep up the gr8 work


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Jun 22, 2006)

i_me_myself_varun said:
			
		

> i am sick off codec problems and different media players... can you all suggest a codec pack so that all types of movies play on my wmp 11..
> Thanks



Download VLC media player.


----------



## turbasu (Jun 22, 2006)

Windows Vista Beta 2 pls


----------



## guru (Jun 22, 2006)

windows vista Beta 2
Adobe Acrobet -Full ( *ardownload.adobe.com/pub/adobe/acrobat/win/7x/7.0/misc/AcTR7EFG_DLM.exe)


----------



## solomon_paulraj (Jun 22, 2006)

WINDOWS VISTA BETA... please... also free clipart collection...


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Jun 23, 2006)

Guys!. I dont think Windows Vista can be given. Stop asking for them.


----------



## kuku_hbk (Jun 23, 2006)

Please give us more free  mobile software and games (For symbian and pocket pc).


----------



## FatBeing (Jun 23, 2006)

Wow...so many Vista requests...

Sorry to rain on your parades, but we aren't permitted to distribute Vista. Guess you'll need to make friends with someone who has a fat broadband connection.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jun 23, 2006)

I need some good Linux apps that umm, help in programming, like IDEs etc. And some themes, icon packs, window borders too. Lets count it on your choice 

On windows I need Eclipse and LimeWire's latest version 4.12


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Jun 23, 2006)

FatBeing said:
			
		

> Wow...so many Vista requests...
> 
> Sorry to rain on your parades, but we aren't permitted to distribute Vista. Guess you'll need to make friends with someone who has a fat broadband connection.



True. Samething goes for office 12. 

Wonders who has fat broadband. Hmm.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jun 23, 2006)

^ ^
Which city?  I've been thinking to download... if someone confirms it runs on an MX 4000 I'll start right away


----------



## neerajvohra (Jun 23, 2006)

thunderbird.117 said:
			
		

> True. Samething goes for office 12.
> 
> Wonders who has fat broadband. Hmm.



lol
downloaded office 12.......long time back...

rest for windows vista...i dont have dvd writer...but get it by one of my friend..lol 

no request from my side........


----------



## casanova (Jun 24, 2006)

Latest version of za security suite.
WindowBlind Themes
A complete package of various desktop enhancement tools would be the icing.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jun 24, 2006)

Though I'm not requesting to include VISTA in this edition but can't understand one thing!
If DIGIT can give Internet Explorer BETA in its editions then why not VISTA BETA? As some1 mentioned that MS doesnt allow to include its BETA versions in magzines!


----------



## mynameissameer (Jun 24, 2006)

digit pdf of previous issues
fasttrack pdf of previous issues


----------



## Aries (Jun 24, 2006)

August is mostly a Linux Special, so Please provide the latest Debian release DVD


----------



## S.P.Baljinder Singh Isher (Jun 26, 2006)

*find a animater in U*

I'm a animator and would like to talk and discuss in the same lingo, can any body join me if some one is interested e-mail me and get into the arena


----------



## FatBeing (Jun 26, 2006)

Indyan said:
			
		

> *Pemumbra* : Its a free game. Can be downloaded from *penumbragame.com/


Cool suggestion...the game's intensely creepy.


----------



## sattic@gmail.com (Jun 27, 2006)

full google buffet.....all the apps that google offers 

i know many will want to die for this


----------



## samrulez (Jun 27, 2006)

It would be nice if u included Knoppix latest version.....


----------



## nish_higher (Jun 27, 2006)

Need some audio apps.Its been 2 years i think since u guys had fruity loops demo on ur cd.Plz include the new demo-version 6.Its only around 60mb.And some good demos of fps or strategy games.


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Jun 28, 2006)

Alright. Here's my really long list of demands for the month of August 2006. I hope that the Digit team tries to provide them all.

-------------------------------------------------------------------

Softwares -
---------

J2SE(TM) Development Kit 5.0 Update 7 (or latest)
*192.18.108.137/ECom/EComTicketServlet/BEGINB18E37C1C616DBC805C076B48076E640/-2147483648/1518361215/1/732086/731822/1518361215/2ts+/westCoastFSEND/jdk-1.5.0_07-oth-JPR/jdk-1.5.0_07-oth-JPR:2/jdk-1_5_0_07-windows-i586-p.exe

J2SE(TM) Runtime Environment 5.0 Update 7 (or latest)
*192.18.108.236/ECom/EComTicketServlet/BEGINB3B2EDA129277260675BD6AE4726CAA3/-2147483648/1518361227/1/732158/731942/1518361227/2ts+/westCoastFSEND/jre-1.5.0_07-oth-JPR/jre-1.5.0_07-oth-JPR:2/jre-1_5_0_07-windows-i586-p.exe

ICQ 5.1 b2573 (or latest)
*ftp.icq.com/pub/ICQ_Win95_98_NT4/ICQ_5/icq5_1_setup.exe

QuickTime Player 7.1 (or latest)
*appldnld.apple.com.edgesuite.net/qtinstall.info.apple.com/lupin/us/win/QuickTimeInstaller.exe

Tracking The Eye .NET 2006 (or latest)
*gencode.media3.net/files/ttelatest/setuptte.exe

Adobe Reader 7.0.8 (or latest)
*ardownload.adobe.com/pub/adobe/reader/win/7x/7.0.8/enu/AdbeRdr708_en_US.exe

Windows Live Messenger 8.0.0792 (or latest)
*download.microsoft.com/download/4/9/d/49d8d1fc-d391-4147-84c5-5bea685a1207/Install_Messenger.exe

CCleaner v1.30.310 (or latest)
*download.ccleaner.com/ccsetup130.exe

Opera 9.0 (or latest)
*public.planetmirror.com/pub/opera/win/900/int/Opera%209%20International%20Setup.exe

Blobby Dancer for AMD64 Demo (or latest)
*download.nvidia.com/downloads/nZone/demos/nvidia/BlobbyDancer_AMD.exe

Cheatbook Database 2006
ftp://debian.lcs.mit.edu/pub/winsite/winxp/games/cheatbook-database2006.zip

-------------------------------------------------------------------
Nero:
-----

Nero 6.6.1.4 (or latest)
ftp://ftp4.usw.nero.com/Nero-6.6.1.4_no_yt.exe

NeroVision Express v3.1.0.25 (or latest)
ftp://ftp1.usw.nero.com/NVE-3.1.0.25_no_yt.exe

InCD v4.3.23.2 (or latest)
ftp://ftp4.usw.nero.com/InCD-4.3.23.2.exe

Nero Media Player 1.4.0.35b (or latest)
ftp://ftp2.usw.nero.com/NMP-1.4.0.35b.exe

Nero Burning ROM 7.2.3.2b update (or latest)
ftp://ftp.nero.com/software/Nero7/Nero-7.2.3.2b_eng.exe

Nero 7 Help Files (or latest)
ftp://ftp6.nero.com/user_guides/nero7/Nero7_chm_eng.exe
ftp://ftp6.nero.com/user_guides/nero7/Nero7_pdf_eng.exe

Nero 6 Help Files

-------------------------------------------------------------------
Games -
-----

* AMD64 Upgrade for Far Cry – English*
*amd.filecloud.com/files/file.php?user_file_id=49673

Quake 4 v1.2 Update (or latest)
ftp://ftp.idsoftware.com/idstuff/quake4/win32/Quake4_1.2_full.exe

Age of Empires 3 update 1.07 (or latest)
*aom.zone.com/MGS/ES/loc/patch107/EN/aoe3-107-english.exe

Age of Mythology Update v1.09 (or latest)
*download.microsoft.com/download/1/c/b/1cb028d4-6aac-4df4-9b5d-d45b4da3a78e/aom10to109.exe

Age of Mythology: The Titans Expansion Update v1.03 (or latest)
*download.microsoft.com/download/6/7/5/6759ee43-b016-48f3-b69d-e4455ac36cdd/aomx10to103.exe

Rise of Nations Update v1.03 (or latest)
*download.microsoft.com/download/b/9/5/b95728f8-9727-43cd-834f-a11d019cae9f/ronpatch.exe

Quake III Arena 1.32c Patch (or latest)
*www.idsoftware.com/downloads/shambler.php?id=8000

SolSuite Solitaire 2006 v6.7 (or latest)

-------------------------------------------------------------------

Plz Plz Plz. Plz try to give them all. I have been asking for some of the above mentioned downloads for months. Plz try to fulfill my request this time. Most of the downloads I have requested are common for most users & I'm sure most will appreciate it of u give them all.
Plz.


----------



## go4saket (Jun 28, 2006)

Although not related to CD/DVD, *Kindly include a best buy review on Digital Camcoders available. Also see if you can pass on a fast track on Video Editing...*


----------



## tinku dhar (Jun 28, 2006)

ALL THE LATEST ONE >>>> 

MSN messenger 8 
yahoo messenger 8 
Windows media player v11
gmail talk the latest .. 
NVIDIA drivers the latest ... 

regards


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Jun 28, 2006)

Painkiller 1.61 Update
*38.118.213.153/ithugbgbaa+/pub2/Painkiller/Official_Patches/Painkiller_Patch_161_UP.exe

Painkiller 1.62 Update
*38.118.213.153/lpntwcihqv+/pub2/Painkiller/Official_Patches/Painkiller_Update_1.62.exe

Painkiller 1.64 Update
*www.dreamcatchergames.com/dci/support/media/Painkiller_1.64_update.exe


----------



## JGuru (Jun 28, 2006)

How about giving Mandriva Linux Live CD? I think most of Digit readers would like it.
You guys can't provide Linux DVDs, why not CDs?


----------



## Akhil Jain (Jun 28, 2006)

@ g_goyal 2000

DirectX 9.0c (June 2006 release) (or latest)
*download.microsoft.com/downlo...006_redist.exe

my vote too


----------



## FatBeing (Jun 28, 2006)

Akhil Jain said:
			
		

> @ g_goyal 2000
> 
> DirectX 9.0c (June 2006 release) (or latest)
> *download.microsoft.com/downlo...006_redist.exe
> ...


This is on the July CD


----------



## blackpearl (Jun 28, 2006)

Including public domain movies on the DVD is a great move. I really appreciate it. Now here is a list of some movies to include.

*The Lady Vanishes* - Alfred Hitchcock movie
*tesla.liketelevision.com/liketelevision/tuner.php?channel=237&format=movie&theme=guide

*Escape from Sobibor* - A true story of Jewish prisoners escaping from the concentration camp of Sobibor in October 14, 1943. The film was nominated for 5 Emmy Awards, and Won the Golden Globeaward n 1988 for Best Motion Picture made for TV.
*tesla.liketelevision.com/liketelevision/tuner.php?channel=1063&format=movie&theme=guide

*1000 Eyes of Dr. Mabuse* -  psycholgical crime thriller about a child murderer
*tesla.liketelevision.com/liketelevision/tuner.php?channel=1124&format=movie&theme=guide

*Chinese Connection* - A bruce Lee movie
*tesla.liketelevision.com/liketelevision/tuner.php?channel=717&format=movie&theme=guide

Please try to include these. All these are worth watching.


----------



## FatBeing (Jun 28, 2006)

blackpearl said:
			
		

> Including public domain movies on the DVD is a great move. I really appreciate it. Now here is a list of some movies to include.
> 
> *The Lady Vanishes* - Alfred Hitchcock movie
> *tesla.liketelevision.com/liketelevision/tuner.php?channel=237&format=movie&theme=guide
> ...


All look cool, but I don't see anywhere where it says that these are public domain.


----------



## JGuru (Jun 29, 2006)

That's a nice collection of movies @FatBeing . So how many movies will be included in the DVD?
 Is it two or three?


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Jun 29, 2006)

JGuru said:
			
		

> That's a nice collection of movies @FatBeing . So how many movies will be included in the DVD?
> Is it two or three?




Cough. Maybe Zero.


----------



## FatBeing (Jun 29, 2006)

> You may not, under any circumstances, allowed to reproduce, record, publish, publicly exhibit, or distribute any media files (including, but not limited to, .rm, .smil, .mpg or .mov files) made available for playback on the LikeTelevision™ web site without LikeTelevision™'s express written consent.



I've written to them for permission; let's see. But as of now, yes - zero would be quite accurate.


----------



## aditya.shevade (Jun 29, 2006)

*Windows Vista Beta and Office 2007 Beta*

Hi

Can you supplay the free avalable downloads of Windows Vista and Office 2007?

It's a lot to download using internet.

Also a pdf containing some great registry tweaks?

Please Please
Aditya


----------



## Champ (Jun 29, 2006)

previous issues in pdf format (aug 05 - july 06)
previous issues in pdf format (aug 05 - july 06)
previous issues in pdf format (aug 05 - july 06)
previous issues in pdf format (aug 05 - july 06)
previous issues in pdf format (aug 05 - july 06)
previous issues in pdf format (aug 05 - july 06)
previous issues in pdf format (aug 05 - july 06)
previous issues in pdf format (aug 05 - july 06)

*have i made my point clear*

me along with other members r demanding the same for the past 3 months but no one is listening

please for the god's sake provide it this time as it is very very inconvinient to carry printted mag


----------



## Chirag (Jun 29, 2006)

Nvidia's latest Video Drivers
*nvidia.com

3D Box Maker Pro(I need this badly)
*www.canadiancontent.net/tech/download/3D_Box_Maker_Professional.html


----------



## blackpearl (Jun 29, 2006)

FatBeing said:
			
		

> > You may not, under any circumstances, allowed to reproduce, record, publish, publicly exhibit, or distribute any media files (including, but not limited to, .rm, .smil, .mpg or .mov files) made available for playback on the LikeTelevision™ web site without LikeTelevision™'s express written consent.
> 
> 
> I've written to them for permission; let's see. But as of now, yes - zero would be quite accurate.



You are right, there is no mention of public domain on the website. Since they were offering movies for download and the website did not look a warez site to me, I took them to be public domain movies. But I don't understand these free-to-use-but-cannot-distribute type of license. Anyway, I've found out that "Escape from Sobibor" does belong to public domain. It can be downloaded from here. 

*www.publicdomaintorrents.com/nshowmovie.html?movieid=789

"The Lady Vanishes" appears in the list of public domain movies according to wikipedia, but I m not sure and in all probability is incorrect, since none of the other Hitchcock movies are in public domain.

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Public_domain_films


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Windows Vista Beta and Office 2007 Beta*



			
				aditya.shevade said:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> Can you supplay the free avalable downloads of Windows Vista and Office 2007?
> 
> ...



That is called illegal. Digit cant download them without MS permission.


----------



## black_hawk (Jun 30, 2006)

Some Detailed Information About Repairing Of Mother Boards. Like Bad Caps and Trouble Shooting Mother Board For No Display realated to no boot up.

PSU, RAM, Processor Everything Fine but Still No Booting.Just all the leds on CPU Glows up and Monitor Led Blinks. Please Include If Possible


----------



## sanprince (Jun 30, 2006)

Right now i can think of is Abbyfine reader (full version) i know it was given previously..so if anyone can tell me how to get my hands on that issue.. will be fine also,

Also convertors like avi to divx.. divx to avi...... etc.. all formats to all .


----------



## elumalai (Jun 30, 2006)

k..msdn express wud be helpful


----------



## sabumd (Jun 30, 2006)

Hi
If possible include CentOS Linux.


----------



## aakash (Jul 2, 2006)

1. All the Fast Track PDFs
2. E-book on how to make 3D games
3. Any recommended s/w for making 3D games is also to be included... plz plz plz plz plzzzzzzzzzz
4. E-book on how to make 3D games
5. E-book on how to make 3D games
6. E-book on how to make 3D games
7. E-book on how to make 3D games
8. E-book on how to make 3D games


----------



## beanswithrohit (Jul 3, 2006)

wat about including PDFs for previous versions 
nd few small games


----------



## nitish_mythology (Jul 3, 2006)

Pls include the latest beta version of Yahoo Messenger.


----------



## Manoj A Pillai (Jul 3, 2006)

Fedora - latest pl or any support pack/update.


----------



## dfordigit (Jul 3, 2006)

nlite addon softwares ,nero new


----------



## mihirvashist (Jul 3, 2006)

i would like if you can,
provide all the previous issues of digit in pdf(i mean all the issues for past five years)
all the issues of fast track in pdf

provide a separate CD for UBUNTU since  i can't burn iso's of the os you provide so give it in a separate cd please


----------



## blackpearl (Jul 3, 2006)

*OpenOffice.org v2.0.3* is out.

*www.openoffice.org/


----------



## rohan (Jul 3, 2006)

I just have one demand. Please please include this in the Digit DVD this time. I''m begging you to do so:

1. PostgreSQL 8.1.4
 Download: *wwwmaster.postgresql.org/download/mirrors-ftp?file=binary/v8.1.4/win32/postgresql-8.1.4-1-ja.zip

Thanks a lot.


----------



## maverickrohan (Jul 3, 2006)

*DARK STAR ONE DEMO*

Digit had done a really good job by giving us the MICROSOFT FREELANCER DEMO few years back ... please repeat the good deed & favour by giving us the Dark Star One Demo...!!!

I just downloaded the Demo, it is 919MB ... So this request is for all the unfortunate people who cannot download such huge amounts in few hours!!!

It's available all over the net, so theres no point in giving the download link ... you can simply Google it out!!!


----------



## Chirag (Jul 4, 2006)

Yahoo Beta 8
Cheat Book 2006


----------



## tukaibatman (Jul 5, 2006)

Please include all DIGIT & FASTRACK PDFs 
And when are you starting to include product and software testing videos


----------



## rohan (Jul 5, 2006)

Another request. Please include the 'Qt/Windows Open Source' and I know you won't mind, as you did include the 'GTK2' package in the July issue. Download site: *www.trolltech.com/developer/downloads/qt/windows

Thanks a lot.


----------



## mediator (Jul 5, 2006)

OK
1. Postgresql latest
2. Java SDK latest
3. Winzip latest
4. Winrar latest
5. runtime libraries vb,asp.net
6. Winxp....crackable
7. Tuneup utlities...crackable
8. Latest bitdefender,kaspersky,avast
9. Divx,codec libraries
10. ADobe latest...crackable
11. Nokia PC suite
12. Winamp latest
13. Latest Autopatcher
14 Yahoo Messnger+smiley packs
15. Style Xp
16. Super cool nature,fiction wallpapers.....please no more celebrities i beg u
17. Iron Maiden,Judas Priest,Cure,Megadeath,Pantera - all albums,mp3s !!
18. diaryOne
19. Microsoft STUDENT,ONE,media plus and all the extras !!
20. Turbo C 3
21. Borland C++
22. Oracle student edition!


Linux - 
1. xchm + dependencies
2. xnview
3. firefox
4. nero latest
5. all poosible FC5 updates !!
6. Win32codec library
7. Oracle 10g express edition ( *www.oracle.com/technology/software/products/database/xe/index.html )


Well thats not much im asking for !!


----------



## redhat (Jul 5, 2006)

Do u listen to us?
We want all past issues of digit and fast track. <b>All issues</b> Please provide them.


----------



## Akhil Jain (Jul 6, 2006)

mediator said:
			
		

> OK
> 1. Postgresql latest
> 2. Java SDK latest
> 3. Winzip latest
> ...




hey , what u mean by crackable ....... digit is trying to blow a hole in piracy and pirate's heads and u trying to *****  **** *****


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Jul 7, 2006)

mediator said:
			
		

> OK
> 1. Postgresql latest
> 2. Java SDK latest
> 3. Winzip latest
> ...



You must be crazy.


----------



## rajasekharan (Jul 7, 2006)

alright... i am in to multimedia for a long time back and it really pleased me that you guys have provided "blender" ....trust me , how did you find that open source program ??????....its hell hell difficult to learn though...
by the way i do have a request 
1.maya 7 personal learning edition.
2.cinema4d 9.5
3.fast track on max, maya, cinema4d ,or lightwave.
4.lightwave (i dont know if they have a demo s/w).

        The fast track on any is greatly appreciated as all 3d applications work on almost same tools like poly's the one currently most used in production industry.
please dedicate modeling section to polygons , and not NURBS ...i dont see much used in industry.
i hope that my request about maya and cinema4d can be accepted , and please try come to the 3D industry....Don't you guys like this industry or not...so many s/w things that you put and yet less 3D applications and tutorials ...( ...(Burst in to tears) ....its so bad that u ignore us some times.

try to include a tutorial as a PDF or fast track or VIDEO tutorial (they are great , trust me ) , in every issue of the magazine.....fin..


----------



## sandeep_arsenal (Jul 7, 2006)

Please include at least one of the following-

1. Fedora Core 5 
2. Open Suse 10.1
3. Knoppix 5.0.1
4. Mandriva 2006. (powerpack+)
5. Ubuntu Dapper Drake


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jul 7, 2006)

Well i'll love to see Ubuntu Dapper Drake DVD this month .


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jul 7, 2006)

REQUESTING AGAIN 
These video tutorials---------------------------
*www.eovia3d.net/showthread.php?t=6281
-----------------------------------------------


----------



## samrulez (Jul 7, 2006)

Knoppix 5.0.1


----------



## aprd (Jul 7, 2006)

i hope digit gives something for the open source-atleast fedora core 5 (32-bit as most users do not have 64 bit) this month!! if its not possible then from today only i request you for fedora core 6(when it is released-look i have demanded it first!!


----------



## sonmani (Jul 8, 2006)

1.Winxp....crackable
 2. Best Free antivirus.
 3. winxp. service pack 1&2.
 4. Full version sound editing software.
 5.Audiotools v5.42
 6.Cinema 4D Studio Bundle v9.5
 7. UltraEdit Studio v5.50a


----------



## S.P.Baljinder Singh Isher (Jul 8, 2006)

instead of or along with old classic movies can u please provide us with animation tutorial


----------



## F.E.A.R_$ayan (Jul 8, 2006)

give all previous issues of digit and fast track in pdf
and windows vista and office 12 beta versions


----------



## ganesh_pranav (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi, 

Its good if you provide tyhe big and very useful software FILEMAKER PRO 8

it is a very good database designing programme. and the link is

*fmdl.filemaker.com/TBUB/fm/8/Win/fmp_8v1_trial_win.exe


----------



## akshayt (Jul 8, 2006)

Please give us Vista Beta 2, Prey demo, and some other good demos


----------



## redhat (Jul 8, 2006)

Plz give all past issues of digit and fasttrack. I've been askin them for 3 months now! Plz provide them. Also provide more freeware programs.

Please also include various source codes for Visual Basic 6, HTML, PHP, Java, Javascript, etc. Humble request. Plz put them on. They would have been a great add-on for ur Fasttrack this month.



			
				sattic@gmail.com said:
			
		

> full google buffet.....all the apps that google offers
> 
> i know many will want to die for this



Yes plz provide them

@Fatbeing : Do u want to stop people from asking for Vista Beta 2? Just ban that request. See how the numbers for it fall.


----------



## led_shankar (Jul 8, 2006)

Movie: How about Battleship Potemkin or Man with a movie camera?
I am using xubuntu....Can you please provide the proprietery but free of cost codecs packages needed to play popular formats in Ubuntu OSs? I'm having a hard time downloading them 


LOL you took my idea of Night of The living Dead (Awesome movie!)


----------



## FatBeing (Jul 8, 2006)

D'oh. How could I have missed Battleship Potemkin? Anyway, this month's movies have been finalised, so next time I guess.

As for your codec needs, just get VLC via Synaptic and all your woes will be history.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jul 8, 2006)

so what bout ubuntu dvd , is it there .


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 9, 2006)

*cd/dvd*
oracle 10g(for linux) link is given on previos page

*there is no request on fast track no here it is*
A Fast track to switching from windows to linux/gnu for n00bs
pls have acomment on it.
 or if fast track is not possible then gives some tut's


----------



## blueshift (Jul 9, 2006)

Sun Java Studio Creator. (255MB approx)

*developers.sun.com/prodtech/javatools/jscreator/downloads/index.jsp


----------



## gauravnawani (Jul 9, 2006)

One more for Ubuntu DVD


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 9, 2006)

One more vote for ubuntu cd ISO, the live CD one

ya ya....i m asking linux after all


----------



## bkpeerless (Jul 9, 2006)

cheatbook database 2006
cheatbook database 2006
cheatbook database 2006
cheatbook database 2006
pleazeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## FatBeing (Jul 9, 2006)

Hm... about the Ubuntu requests... couldn't you just order them at shipit? If you'd done that when it came out, you wouldn't have to (a) wait for us or (b) pay for the mag. 

There _will_ be a Linux distro though. And a tiny little surprise, too.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jul 9, 2006)

well i think we can't order ubuntu DVD's from shipit , and the price they're asking for international shipping is very high .


----------



## sagardani (Jul 9, 2006)

Some softwares to create DVD menu!!!!!!!!


----------



## drsethi (Jul 9, 2006)

FatBeing said:
			
		

> No dual-layer DVD every month, I'm afraid. And you'd be shocked at the number of people who still don't have DVD drives.


No valid reasoning. If they are not having DVD drive, why DVD at all.
Our request is Double Layer DVD in lieu of single layer DVD.
Someone in this forum has quoted very high rates of Dual Layer DVD.
This myth has been exploded by other recently launched magazine which is offering Dual Layer DVD every month @ Rs 60 every month to its subscribers.
Wake up Digit before it is too late.


----------



## redhat (Jul 9, 2006)

drsethi said:
			
		

> No valid reasoning. If they are not having DVD drive, why DVD at all.
> Our request is Double Layer DVD in lieu of single layer DVD.
> Someone in this forum has quoted very high rates of Dual Layer DVD.
> This myth has been exploded by other recently launched magazine which is offering Dual Layer DVD every month @ Rs 60 every month to its subscribers.
> Wake up Digit before it is too late.



drsethi can u please tell which mag? I would like to see into the matter. I cant believe that any mag can afford such a high budget! Please name tha mag.

@Fatbeing : Do u want to stop people from asking for Vista Beta 2? Just ban that request. See how the numbers for it fall.


----------



## Chirag (Jul 9, 2006)

^^
The mag is PC World with Dual Layer DVD/month @ Rs.60 and the contents r really good. Later the price will increase(I think).


----------



## Kjaiswal (Jul 9, 2006)

Please give CAESER ii (A mechanical piping software) in CD.
It can be downloaded from net but too much time taking, So please give its free demo version.


----------



## uttoransen (Jul 9, 2006)

*i want some pm and chat bots*

well it's not for advertisement not for spamming, i just want to use a chat bot, and see how it works, and if you think i want this for advertisement then i would post my sites link Link removed. Nice try. here, but i did not do that, means i will not missuse that, ok, thanks,


----------



## samrulez (Jul 9, 2006)

Some PDF files of past months of Digit and Fast Track To........


----------



## Sourabh (Jul 9, 2006)

I was thinking about this for a while, why not do a device drivers compilation of recent and some not so recent hardware devices. I know it would be quite a tedious task to find the latest drivers and the choice of devices from chipsets to graphic cards and scanners to more basic pen drives on legacy operating systerms, but it would be equally nice. It goes without saying, I am fresh from the agony of finding drivers of a scanner, for it to work in Windows 98. Let it be a Cd/DVD worth carrying and act as a savior for geeks in crisis 

Ofcourse, it wont be possible in the next few issues, but it would be a welcome novelty.


----------



## techno_funky (Jul 9, 2006)

Zeeshan Quireshi said:
			
		

> well i think we can't order ubuntu DVD's from shipit , and the price they're asking for international shipping is very high .



i've ordered *Cd's* (there are no dvd's) twice ,had to pay absolutely nothing for shipping so you can very well order without anything to worry about.


----------



## shivkumar (Jul 9, 2006)

Kaspersky anti-virus 
Games for Symbain mobiles
Updates for FC5, Ubuntu and SuSe (XMMS library, mplayer library, VLC library, etc.)
Autopatcher
System Mechanic Professional
Plugins for Jet Audio and Winamp
PDFs of the previous issues of Fast Track


----------



## upendra_gp (Jul 10, 2006)

I want Windows Vista latest beta,IE7 latest beta & Windows Media Player 11!


----------



## FatBeing (Jul 10, 2006)

upendra_gp said:
			
		

> I want Windows Vista latest beta,IE7 latest beta & Windows Media Player 11!


No, yes, yes.


----------



## upendra_gp (Jul 10, 2006)

Aladdin 2 Disc DVD Special Edition is a great DVD set!
Try to provide it or atleast give us the movie!


----------



## blackpearl (Jul 10, 2006)

Zeeshan Quireshi said:
			
		

> well i think we can't order ubuntu DVD's from shipit , and the price they're asking for international shipping is very high .



There are no DVDs but only CDs and shipping is entirely free. And there is another advantage of ordering it yourself then asking Digit, other than having to spend money on the magazine; and that it you don't have to burn a CD to install it. So you save another few rupees on the blank CD 

@Fatbeing: Here is another list of free movies. The site does not host the movies though, you have to download it from somewhere else.

*www.jonhs.com/freemovies/


----------



## surjagain (Jul 10, 2006)

Some Content Management Systems, e.g. Mambo, Joomla, Drupal and stuff like that....it would be even better if you could bundle popular and top rated  modules, add-ons, templates, plugins for the respective CMSs. It won't take up much space and it's really nice to work with them.


----------



## fakkadbaba (Jul 10, 2006)

Want to see some attention being given to basic and little advanced handling of Symbian and other smart phones. Will be good to see Nokia Theme Studio on DVD/CD in next issue.
And whats the point in giving free software like AVG anti virus when it's updates can not be provided each month to help those who do not have internet connections. I feel there should be separate software update/patch section in each month's DVD and/or CD.

Please also provide some religious e-books (originals and translations). Who knows we may start understanding other religions better !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Akhil Jain (Jul 10, 2006)

too many have requested for digit pdf from starting.... i have them all which thay have provided.....@ fatbeing 
can u just upload them to your site so that users can download them which issue they want..and u will be able to free space on dvd 

if u r worry of illegal use then ask for digit patron code before allowing someone to download..
or the best thing for u
put all the issues in pdf form on website
ask the patron code of that month magazine from users which he want to download..... so this way only users who want to save space in thier bookshelf wil download pdf versions...
that means if i have not buy feb issue then i am not able to download that pdf.....and 

PLZ HAVE A LOOK ON THAT IDEA...


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jul 10, 2006)

REQUESTING 3rd time
These video tutorials---------------------------
*forums.polyloop.net/showthread.php?t=5842
-----------------------------------------------
Just reply-Yes or No.


----------



## led_shankar (Jul 11, 2006)

@blackpearl: Wow that site is great!!

@fatbeing: How about putting Jimi Hendrix's legendary woodstock concert??

...Or farenheit 9/11??


----------



## Shinx (Jul 11, 2006)

I need 3dsmax 8 trial version.So plz include it in the next issue.


----------



## rajasekharan (Jul 11, 2006)

when are you guys going to give ue

1.cinema 4d 9.5
2.maya personal learning edition.
3.lightwave
4.bryce. and all other 3d softwares..????, i would love to see some video tutorials too...and a book on poly modeling in fast track....


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jul 11, 2006)

blackpearl said:
			
		

> There are no DVDs but only CDs and shipping is entirely free. And there is another advantage of ordering it yourself then asking Digit, other than having to spend money on the magazine; and that it you don't have to burn a CD to install it. So you save another few rupees on the blank CD
> 
> @Fatbeing: Here is another list of free movies. The site does not host the movies though, you have to download it from somewhere else.
> 
> *www.jonhs.com/freemovies/



Well Man There Are DVD , have a close look , at *www.ubuntu.com/download


----------



## samrulez (Jul 11, 2006)

How about some Linkin Park video(s).....if possible.....and.... .....legal!!!


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jul 12, 2006)

@ samrulez-
giving LP vidz is illegal(Dont u love that band).
Anyways,WHERE IS THE LINK

@ rajasekharan-
see my post above-theres a link-check that out-only if DIGIT gives those tut. vidz(Poly modelling) in August DVD,it would be gr8.


----------



## arunks (Jul 12, 2006)

samrulez said:
			
		

> Plz include Windows Vista Beta 2...is there r no conflicts..



microsoft windows vista beta is available freely to download on microsoft site for members i think..So be a member


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jul 12, 2006)

@ desmataks-
u be the 1st one to download Vista Beta 2 of WHOPPING 4.1 GB(64 bit) on INDIAN BROADBAND(u know the speeds).Why care about others.


----------



## samrulez (Jul 12, 2006)

desmataks said:
			
		

> microsoft windows vista beta is available freely to download on microsoft site for members i think..So be a member



Plus with my download limit......I will be charged thousands more for downloading Vista........


----------



## devianthulk (Jul 12, 2006)

Windows Vista Beta 2 (if possible) is all that m lookin out for!


----------



## redhat (Jul 12, 2006)

Please provide us with all the PDF's of the mag and fasttrack. Please. We ask for it every month. No one even looks at these posts


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jul 12, 2006)

Please STOP posting requests for WINDOWS VISTA BETA 2 as MICROSOFT does not allow distributing of it.


----------



## haroldcabral (Jul 13, 2006)

how about wmp11


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jul 13, 2006)

its already given dude.....wake up now.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Jul 13, 2006)

rahul_becks23 said:
			
		

> its already given dude.....wake up now.



It is sad to see they ask the same thing over and over again.

I think the next month demand are over.


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jul 13, 2006)

maybe yes.......


----------



## praka123 (Jul 13, 2006)

We needs Debian GNU/Linux Etch(Testing) DVD to be distributed..This will be a  great treat for Free Software Lovers.
*www.debian.org/releases/testing/


----------



## Third Eye (Jul 13, 2006)

Look at the quality of wallpaper this site offering at 1600x1200 resolution.

*www.socksoff.co.uk/walls03.html 

Please include these walllpapers in the august issue.


----------



## premsharma (Jul 14, 2006)

tech_mastermind said:
			
		

> Look at the quality of wallpaper this site offering at 1600x1200 resolution.
> 
> *www.socksoff.co.uk/walls03.html
> 
> Please include these walllpapers in the august issue.



Nice share. But take look at mydeskcity.com and revert back with your comments


----------



## deewana (Jul 15, 2006)

Fedora Core 5 or Mandriva 2006


----------



## brightest.rayofsun (Jul 15, 2006)

how about
1. quicktime player 7
2. latest media player classic
3. real one player
4.flash player
5.shockwave player
6.some good games and applications for pocket pc 2003se.
7.quick heal antivirus
8.latest limewire pro
9.latest bit torrent pro
10.star wars knights of the old republic demo
11.active sync 4.1
12.another laural and hardy movie

commandos-behind enemy lines and beyond the call of duty -full versions please.

commandos-behind enemy lines and beyond the call of duty -full versions please.


----------



## Third Eye (Jul 15, 2006)

premsharma said:
			
		

> Nice share. But take look at mydeskcity.com and revert back with your comments



nice wallpapers.i want digit 2 include your and mine wallpers in next issue.


----------



## alke (Jul 15, 2006)

want this trailer from this hugely rated mmorpg (but not that popular in india)
its got seriusly kewl gfx, and good performance too (hmm .. how do they do that??)

heres the link to the trailer (or rather game video)
*myeve.eve-online.com/download/videos/Default.asp?a=download&vid=144


this game is the number one all time highest rated game at www.mmorpg.com

think it will be a big break from ragnarok


----------



## Vijay kgaon (Jul 16, 2006)

Plz......
AutoCAD 2006 (trial)
Autodesk 3ds max 8 (trial )
Microsoft Office 2007 (trial )
windows vista beta 2
Nero 7 Trial Version full package about 500+ MB
Cheat Book 2006
3D max studio fast track


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jul 16, 2006)

Well I Think Office 2007 Is In Beta , It's not available for distribution .


----------



## niks999 (Jul 16, 2006)

can u include fifa 2006 full version in ur august dvd plzzzz!!!!!!

fifa 2006 full version
prince of persia the two thrones full version
windows media player 11 full version
Desktop x pro latest full version
some cool yahoo widgets
diablo 2 lord of destruction extension pack with diablo 2
microsoft office latest full version

fifa 2006 full version
prince of persia the two thrones full version
windows media player 11 full version
Desktop x pro latest full version
some cool yahoo widgets
diablo 2 lord of destruction extension pack with diablo 2
microsoft office latest full version


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jul 16, 2006)

What about a DVD full of *UBUNTU Goodies* coz the Free Ubuntu CD doesnt come with all required s/w so better to make a DVD full of those essential s/w including other s/w also, like development tools, multimedia toold, all plug-ins required to play MP3, Wav, etc. formats.


----------



## tinku dhar (Jul 16, 2006)

hey pplz ..,

wat bout gettin IE 7 beta 3 ??????????? in wich we can install without .,.... internet connection ?????????????

regards


----------



## alke (Jul 16, 2006)

niks999 said:
			
		

> can u include fifa 2006 full version in ur august dvd plzzzz!!!!!!
> 
> fifa 2006 full version
> prince of persia the two thrones full version
> ...




dream on kid


----------



## Third Eye (Jul 16, 2006)

@Fatbeing: Please include the demo of Wildlife Park 2.Also a good "Linux" (if possible)


----------



## WINDWALKER (Jul 16, 2006)

hey you can include 
MACROMEDIA FLASH MX 2004 
AND
SOFTICE FOR WINDOWS XP
they are good in their field and i think most people must be loving them
at least i do...


----------

